# Peak Pass, what we have all been waiting for.



## manhattanskier (Mar 4, 2016)

We all knew it was coming: www.peakpass.com

ESSENTIAL QUESTION & ANSWERS

What’s the catch?

No catch. The Peak Pass is the only unrestricted ski pass that offers unlimited skiing or riding at Attitash Mountain Resort (NH), Big Boulder (PA), Crotched Mountain (NH), Hunter Mountain (NY), Jack Frost (PA), Mount Snow (VT) and Wildcat (NH). 

Can I ski or ride the rest of the season if I buy?

You sure can.  Purchase today and the pass is valid for skiing and riding for the remainder of this season as well as the 2016/2017 winter at all 7 mountains.  

Where can I buy a season pass?

Multiple locations.  Peakpass.com will have all of the pass information including benefits, a pass comparison and information about our resorts.  You can also visit any of our resort guest services as well as any ticket window to purchase! 

What happened to the old pass structure? 

The old pass structure has been replaced with this new five product pass structure at our Northeast resorts. 

What is the new pass structure? 

See below:

EXPLORER PASS - $599 / $399 (until April 30)
Ages 30+ (Adult) | 7 – 17 (Youth)
Valid Daily at all 7 Mountains
No Blackouts
Top Level Benefits (see Benefits)
DRIFTER PASS - $399 (until December 15)
Ages 18 – 29
Valid Daily at all 7 Mountains
No Blackouts
Additional Benefits (see Benefits)
RANGER PASS - $499 (until April 30)
All Ages
Valid Daily at all 7 Mountains with 11 Blackout Dates
Except Crotched Mountain – Pass Valid Every Day!
11 Blackout Dates:
12/27/16 – 1/1/17 | 1/14 – 1/15/17 | 2/18 – 2/20/17
Additional Benefits (see Benefits)
TRAVELER PASS - $299 (until April 30)
All Ages
Valid Monday – Friday at all 7 Mountains with 5 blackout dates 
Blackouts:
All Saturdays & Sundays & 12/27 – 12/30/16 & 2/20/17
Additional Benefits (see Benefits)
SCOUT PASS - $60 (anytime)
6 & under
Valid Daily at all 7 Mountains
No Blackouts 
No additional benefits


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 4, 2016)

This has piqued my interest.


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 4, 2016)

$600 for all 7 no blackouts? Seems pretty good...


----------



## ss20 (Mar 4, 2016)

This is the Epic Pass equivalent we've been waiting for.  Too bad there's only a few true "destination" resorts.  This is a good powder hound pass if you're willing to drive to follow the snow and ski for a day


----------



## elks (Mar 4, 2016)

Not my favorite mountains in the 2 hour radius, but having 2 mountains available under a 2-hour drive is pretty sweet.  That's what killed it for me with the Maxpass, which only had one mountain within a 2-hour radius.  And having Wildcat in the mix makes me smile.

Good deal and the payment plan sweetens the pot when buying for a family.  Might just do it.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 4, 2016)

Meh. Needs to be a pass that covers more and better mountains along 91 / 89 / 93.


----------



## Jully (Mar 4, 2016)

The Ranger is the most interesting. Very very few blackouts and the blackouts aren't even everywhere. $100 less than the unlimited.

Funny that they blackout Wildcat but not Attitash haha.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 4, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Meh. Needs to be a pass that covers more and better mountains along 91 / 89 / 93.



Kind of irrelevant when Peaks doesn't own mountains in those areas.  If they did have mountains along those highways, I'd expect much higher pricing too as the demand is already there.

It wouldn't excite me living out where you do.  For Southeastern NH&ME folks or people in the NYC market it's tough to beat this deal.


----------



## Jully (Mar 4, 2016)

But overall I think this is incredible. For someone in between Boston and NYC.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 4, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Kind of irrelevant when Peaks doesn't own mountains in those areas.  If they did have mountains along those highways, I'd expect much higher pricing too as the demand is already there.
> 
> It wouldn't excite me living out where you do.  For Southeastern NH&ME folks or people in the NYC market it's tough to beat this deal.



It definitely makes the Okemo/Sunapee $1,313 pass seem like a VERY bad deal.


----------



## vermonter44 (Mar 4, 2016)

Quite the price drop from the previous unlimited pass....


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 4, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Kind of irrelevant when Peaks doesn't own mountains in those areas.  If they did have mountains along those highways, I'd expect much higher pricing too as the demand is already there.
> 
> It wouldn't excite me living out where you do.  For Southeastern NH&ME folks or people in the NYC market it's tough to beat this deal.



I mean in general. There are no good multi-mountain passes for destinations I prefer. Closest I get is the VT 5 passes and those are limited.


----------



## fcksummer (Mar 4, 2016)

I'd jump on this if Wildcat wasn't such a hike for me


----------



## Jully (Mar 4, 2016)

If they had been able to get one more mountain in VT this would have been killed. Hunter is certainly a great option for those near there as well though.

They are really going to get a good bang for their buck with the snowmaking upgrade at Mt. Snow.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 4, 2016)

Jully said:


> The Ranger is the most interesting. Very very few blackouts and the blackouts aren't even everywhere. $100 less than the unlimited.
> 
> Funny that they blackout Wildcat but not Attitash haha.



I think it is only the Crotch that is not blacked out which would work well for me. Also not the NH Feb vaca (not even the whole MA only the long weekend)


----------



## dlague (Mar 4, 2016)

fcksummer said:


> I'd jump on this if Wildcat wasn't such a hike for me



Noticed your Loon Signature - is this to get people to go there and not Cannon?

We might have considered it as well to change up things but hopefully my other plans will work out!


----------



## yeggous (Mar 4, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> I think it is only the Crotch that is not blacked out which would work well for me. Also not the NH Feb vaca (not even the whole MA only the long weekend)



I too am surprised how few blackouts there are. But this is consistent with how they've handled blackouts on the AttiCat Classic pass.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 4, 2016)

Holy crap - Just picked one up.
Doing the payment plan - $99 down and I can ride free the rest of the season!!

I'd be losing money if I didn't do it..  had a big lift card and I'm out of free tickets.



20% Off Resort Lodging – based on availability
20% Off Select Retail Items
25% Off One Lift Ticket Per Day
50% Off Tubing
Available at Select Resorts
Free Summer Scenic Chairlift Rides
Only Available at Mount Snow, Hunter, Attitash & Wildcat
One Ride Per Pass Per Day
25% Off Attitash Summer Attractions Ticket
One Per Pass Per Day
Free Admission to German & Celtic Festivals at Hunter Mountain
One ticket per pass per day
25% Off Zip Tour Rides at Hunter Mountain 
One discounted ride per pass per day
$29 Greens Fees at Mount Snow Golf Club Monday – Thursday
One discounted round per pass per day


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 4, 2016)

Just is awesome I will get this for sure if I save Penny's. Hunter mountain snow, Wildcat chaep price this is awesome.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## machski (Mar 4, 2016)

vermonter44 said:


> Quite the price drop from the previous unlimited pass....



This, and after the winter have had no less.  Best deal in Northeast right now.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 4, 2016)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Holy crap - Just picked one up.
> Doing the payment plan - $99 down and I can ride free the rest of the season!!
> 
> I'd be losing money if I didn't do it..  had a big lift card and I'm out of free tickets.
> ...



I now fully get what Mount Snow's GM meant when asked at the passholders meeting last weekend about next years pass prices, and her reply was essentially "I think you'll all be happy on March 4th when we announce things"  

I was thinking that that meant something along the lines of no price increase and Hunter gets added into the mix.  In no way did I actually think they'd set pricing like this!!!  A very happy camper here who will be putting my VISA card down tomorrow morning at the season pass office at Mount Snow!


----------



## yeggous (Mar 4, 2016)

How is Hunter? I trying to consider a trip next season. But it is really hard to justify. It would be a 3.5 hour drive... at least. That is difficult to justify when Jay is just as close.


----------



## Edd (Mar 4, 2016)

I'm definitely getting one as I'm already a Peaks guy. My Snow is 3 hours for me which is just out of typical day trip range, IMO. 

I'm curious how much Atticat will benefit, customer-wise. Maybe folks who'd usually do Mt Snow might give it a try?


----------



## yeggous (Mar 4, 2016)

Edd said:


> I'm definitely getting one as I'm already a Peaks guy. My Snow is 3 hours for me which is just out of typical day trip range, IMO.
> 
> I'm curious how much Atticat will benefit, customer-wise. Maybe folks who'd usually do Mt Snow might give it a try?



But AttiCat was already included on the Mt Snow pass. The only way we get more traffic is due to an increase in Mt Snow pass sales, not by being bundled.

I don't think much if anything changes for AttiCat. There is a small price drop and our pass holder benefits are actually being cut.


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 4, 2016)

yeggous said:


> How is Hunter? I trying to consider a trip next season. But it is really hard to justify. It would be a 3.5 hour drive... at least. That is difficult to justify when Jay is just as close.



You would be pleasantly surprised! Just stay away on the holiday weekends!


----------



## Edd (Mar 4, 2016)

yeggous said:


> But AttiCat was already included on the Mt Snow pass. The only way we get more traffic is due to an increase in Mt Snow pass sales, not by being bundled.
> 
> I don't think much if anything changes for AttiCat. There is a small price drop and our pass holder benefits are actually being cut.



I didn't realize they were bundled with MS. Which benefits are being cut?


----------



## yeggous (Mar 4, 2016)

Edd said:


> I didn't realize they were bundled with MS. Which benefits are being cut?



Being scaled back:
50% off mid-week tickets for friends
$50 bring-a-friend tickets
BOGO Attitash summer tickets

TBD:
15% off food in the hotel
$25 lessons


----------



## Jully (Mar 4, 2016)

Are all the passes coupled with free skiing this spring?


----------



## vermonter44 (Mar 4, 2016)

Yup


----------



## RichT (Mar 4, 2016)

I get all this for $150 less than my old Hunter pass!! Waoh Who!!!!


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 4, 2016)

Just picked up my pass at Hunter...  So stoked to just catch a few turns..
No season pass this year - been limited..  Now... I ride!!!!


----------



## skifree (Mar 4, 2016)

i wonder if this puts pressure on other mountains to follow


----------



## Edd (Mar 4, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Being scaled back:
> 50% off mid-week tickets for friends
> $50 bring-a-friend tickets
> BOGO Attitash summer tickets
> ...



That's funny, I was unaware of those. I recently learned that we get 20% off retail at Wildcat (I have a Granite Pass). I coupled that with a 10% off coupon and got $66 off a jacket.


----------



## frapcap (Mar 4, 2016)

Nice!! 
So jumping in on this one. Hopefully its a successful program and it sticks around.


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 4, 2016)

This is insanely good.  I mean with Mt. Snow, Crotched, Attitash and Wildcat alone it's worth the cost.  I will probably do it next week, when I have more cash in hand.  $99 down to ski all those and $600 ... man this is awesome.  In fact, I will do this along with my gunstock pass for next year.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 4, 2016)

Win for all


Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Los (Mar 4, 2016)

This makes the white mountain superpass a little less appealing, but I think we'll stick with it - attitash and wildcat are, unfortunately, a little too far. Incredible deal though.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 4, 2016)

Just walked in from taking a few runs on the pass - because I felt like it....
aaahhhh.... it's good to have a pass again...   Was jonsein....


----------



## dlague (Mar 4, 2016)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Just walked in from taking a few runs on the pass - because I felt like it....
> aaahhhh.... it's good to have a pass again...   Was jonsein....




Way to get after that deal!  Better yet $99 down was a good play too!


----------



## RichT (Mar 4, 2016)

skifree said:


> i wonder if this puts pressure on other mountains to follow



I bet Windham won't.


----------



## Abominable (Mar 4, 2016)

Really make a $925 pass to a place like Bromley, with no reciprocity, tough to swallow.  Maybe moreso Stratton at 1K plus, but I get the impression they have more of a built in clientele with all the condos.

Would you say Mt. Snow and Bromley compete for a lot of skier visits?


----------



## skiur (Mar 4, 2016)

Reminds me of the ASC passes from round 03-06.......prices were not much less than these prices ($350 for a bronze pass), 7 or eight mountains to chose from. K was so mobbed it made present saturday crowds seem like weekdays....Mt snow was just as bad.  Then they went bankrupt and had to sell everything off.  Hope peak took note of that.  I dont mind paying $700 for my K pass now with half the crowds there were 10-12 years ago.


----------



## jaytrem (Mar 4, 2016)

Couple things I really like that I didn't expect about the little kids pass.  

1. It's now good at all the mountains, the MS one used to only be good at MS.  Can now take my girls to JF/BB for day trips with out spending a bunch.  Most PA places don't have super cheap tix for the real young ones.  If they do they usually require and adult ticket purchase.  

2. They upped the age by 1 year, so they'll get and extra year out of the super cheap pass.

Good stuff.  Also Mount Snow has enough fixed grips that nobody ever rides, so even if it is more crowded I don't think it will bother folks who don't mind riding the fixed grips in the middle of the day.


----------



## ss20 (Mar 4, 2016)

skiur said:


> Reminds me of the ASC passes from round 03-06.......prices were not much less than these prices ($350 for a bronze pass), 7 or eight mountains to chose from. K was so mobbed it made present saturday crowds seem like weekdays....Mt snow was just as bad.  Then they went bankrupt and had to sell everything off.  Hope peak took note of that.  I dont mind paying $700 for my K pass now with half the crowds there were 10-12 years ago.



That's what I'm worried about.  A LOT of people from Hunter will be coming up to Mount Snow next season I'm sure.  Gotta get more snowmaking trails online for next year at Snow.  Been waiting for the Sunbrook HSQ for nearly a decade now... that will be needed to handle the crowds.


----------



## ss20 (Mar 4, 2016)

jaytrem said:


> Good stuff.  Also Mount Snow has enough fixed grips that nobody ever rides, so even if it is more crowded I don't think it will bother folks who don't mind riding the fixed grips in the middle of the day.



Ditto.  But I'm more worried about trail capacity when the naturals aren't open.  Skiing Canyon and Sundance last Saturday was scary.  

When there is snow all the lifts could be running at 100% with full chairs and there'd still be enough trail space for everyone.


----------



## benski (Mar 4, 2016)

ss20 said:


> That's what I'm worried about.  A LOT of people from Hunter will be coming up to Mount Snow next season I'm sure.  Gotta get more snowmaking trails online for next year at Snow.  Been waiting for the Sunbrook HSQ for nearly a decade now... that will be needed to handle the crowds.



A few weeks ago i was with someone who refused to ever ride the sun brook quad again becouse it was so slow.


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 4, 2016)

benski said:


> A few weeks ago i was with someone who refused to ever ride the sun brook quad again becouse it was so slow.



Add me to the never again list.  I think hiking up Beartrap would be quicker to escape from riding that lift.


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 4, 2016)

On the other hand, I think I'll take the short ride to Crotched tomorrow and buy me one of these.  Can't think of a reason not to.


----------



## ss20 (Mar 4, 2016)

benski said:


> A few weeks ago i was with someone who refused to ever ride the sun brook quad again becouse it was so slow.



I won't not ride it.  90% of the time its unjustifiedly long.  I'm happy to ride in the spring when there's plenty of snow.  That bowl is almost completely natural.  Nice trails in there...when there's good snow.  Nice off-map stuff as well :-D


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 4, 2016)

ss20 said:


> That's what I'm worried about.  A LOT of people from Hunter will be coming up to Mount Snow next season I'm sure.  Gotta get more snowmaking trails online for next year at Snow.  Been waiting for the Sunbrook HSQ for nearly a decade now... that will be needed to handle the crowds.



Oh yes - the busses are pulling up in downtown Hunter right now to take us all to Mt Snow..


----------



## Brad J (Mar 4, 2016)

This could be the ticket for success for the Atticat portion of their ski areas, the mountains are hardly ever busy on Saturdays, Sundays always a ghost town and weekdays even slower. the only exception is Wildcat on new snow days.IMO they need more skier days to make additional necessary improvements worthwhile. They have had a tough season and it looks to me they really want to make a statement with these pass options.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 4, 2016)

They should advertise heavily in Cumberland County, ME.  At that price I think there's a lot of Boyne pass holders that could be tempted.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 4, 2016)

Why the great deal?


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 4, 2016)

I have to say, reading the thread it's the first time in a long time this season there has been near glowing faces, err, fingers noted. It's a nice change from the doom and gloom we have been living with this season and I think Peaks is smart with this pricing model. I predict a 20% increase in total pass sales.


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 4, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> I have to say, reading the thread it's the first time in a long time this season there has been near glowing faces, err, fingers noted. It's a nice change from the doom and gloom we have been living with this season and I think Peaks is smart with this pricing model. I predict a 20% increase in total pass sales.



I bet thats the goal! Time to buy some of their stock...


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 4, 2016)

ss20 said:


> That's what I'm worried about.  A LOT of people from Hunter will be coming up to Mount Snow next season I'm sure.  Gotta get more snowmaking trails online for next year at Snow.  Been waiting for the Sunbrook HSQ for nearly a decade now... that will be needed to handle the crowds.



Only snowmaking trail they didn't get to this year was Upper Ex if I recall. If you mean expanding snowmaking, they have stated that's a few years down the road. Next season they hope to just cut the system over to West Lake and be able to utilize more water.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 4, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> Why the great deal?



My hunch is two fold

#1 - Peak admins, at least at Mount Snow, have taken an ear full of complaints from families for a few years now about the disparity in pass prices for kids vs the 18-26 (now 18-29) age demographic - it's still cheaper for the 18-29 market, but it's also a solid $150 cheaper for the kids and now close to $400 cheaper for the parents. They were loosing families to either day tickets or other mountains. This new pricing structure addresses this

#2 Attract more volume - you've now realistically got the only pass products with options for both the Boston AND NYC markets, with a bunch of options at a very attractive price. More business is a GOOD thing if you're a ski resort operator


----------



## drjeff (Mar 4, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> I have to say, reading the thread it's the first time in a long time this season there has been near glowing faces, err, fingers noted. It's a nice change from the doom and gloom we have been living with this season and I think Peaks is smart with this pricing model. I predict a 20% increase in total pass sales.



Lots of positive buzz up around Mount Snow this evening

Happy people talking about the new pass as I was in my local ski shop up here picking up my new pair of skis. Also multiple audible conversations about the new pass product while my family was out at dinner at one of the most popular restaurants up here.

It's nice to see and hear the enthusiasm!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 4, 2016)

To add to Docs thoughts, my understanding is after real bad years like this one, pass sales plummet.  The fair weather 10 day a year skier who plans on 15+ days and good value on their pass ends up skiing less than 10 times due to poor conditions.  They decide on going the day pass route for the following season.  Unless..... there's a killer deal on a pass like this one where the break even point is a minimal amount of days.


----------



## Quietman (Mar 4, 2016)

I guess I'm the only unhappy person here.  Living 20 minutes from Crotched, I do 95%+ of my skiing there.  So my season's pass to ski there just increased from $439 to $499 after the crappiest year in memory.  Mt Snow is the 2nd closest area to me, and it's almost a 2 hour drive, Attitash and Wildcat are 3 hrs.  Crotched is much more of a locals mountain than any of the other areas and it should have a $399 pass for locals.  I get that this is a great deal for most, and I'm in the minority here.  Just saying.......


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 4, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> To add to Docs thoughts, my understanding is after real bad years like this one, pass sales plummet.



We can't possible have two years in a row like this, can we?


----------



## drjeff (Mar 4, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> To add to Docs thoughts, my understanding is after real bad years like this one, pass sales plummet.  The fair weather 10 day a year skier who plans on 15+ days and good value on their pass ends up skiing less than 10 times due to poor conditions.  They decide on going the day pass route for the following season.  Unless..... there's a killer deal on a pass like this one where the break even point is a minimal amount of days.



I figure that if I buy mine tomorrow, and (and I know this is a BIG "if" this season) Mount Snow stays open through the 1st weekend in April, which BTW for those thinking of becoming Peak passholders is the most fun weekend of the season with the "Winter Brewer's Fest" on Saturday and the Gladiator Bump Comp on Ripcord on Sunday, that I'll have hit my break even point already and then all my days from mid November through early March will just be driving my per day cost down towards somewhere around $15 a day - works in my book!


----------



## Quietman (Mar 4, 2016)

Wait a minute, the traveler says no blackouts at Crotched, does that mean I can ski 7 days a week for $299?  Please tell me that is the case!!!  Please!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 4, 2016)

Quietman said:


> I guess I'm the only unhappy person here.  Living 20 minutes from Crotched, I do 95%+ of my skiing there.  So my season's pass to ski there just increased from $439 to $499 after the crappiest year in memory.  Mt Snow is the 2nd closest area to me, and it's almost a 2 hour drive, Attitash and Wildcat are 3 hrs.  Crotched is much more of a locals mountain than any of the other areas and it should have a $399 pass for locals.  I get that this is a great deal for most, and I'm in the minority here.  Just saying.......



I hear you.  One of my first thoughts was as great as this is, this sucks for Quietman and all the Crotched locals.  I hope you make it work and make up the pro e difference with some days at Mount Snow early and late season.


----------



## Quietman (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks DHS, you still going to Crotched tomorrow?

I just emailed the mountain about the traveler pass and will post the response.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 4, 2016)

I hope everyone buys this pass. Works for me.


----------



## Jully (Mar 4, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> They should advertise heavily in Cumberland County, ME.  At that price I think there's a lot of Boyne pass holders that could be tempted.



Definitely could be tempted. I remember hearing Peak was still looking to do another acquisition after Hunter. If it's a Maine or Central NH place, that would seal the deal for sure.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 4, 2016)

Quietman said:


> Thanks DHS, you still going to Crotched tomorrow?
> 
> I just emailed the mountain about the traveler pass and will post the response.



I'll be there, but only 9-noonish.  I've got a bunch of commitments on Sunday, so I'll be looking to just grab a few hours of exercise before coming home and hanging with the wife and baby boy. 

If you're around, would love to make some turns!


----------



## drjeff (Mar 4, 2016)

Jully said:


> Definitely could be tempted. I remember hearing Peak was still looking to do another acquisition after Hunter. If it's a Maine or Central NH place, that would seal the deal for sure.



Peak Resorts VP of resort development and Board of Directors member, Dick Deutsch, said last weekend at the Mount Snow passholders meeting that Peak Resorts is always looking at new resort opportunities since as he put it "they're not developing any new resorts anymore" 

He also said that they have been looking at getting into the Western Resort market, should the right opportunity come along....


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 4, 2016)

Quietman said:


> Wait a minute, the traveler says no blackouts at Crotched, does that mean I can ski 7 days a week for $299?  Please tell me that is the case!!!  Please!!!!!!!!!



The website is pretty clear, the Traveler is a Midweek only pass - blacked out on Sat/Sun and 5 blackouts 

TRAVELER PASS - $299 (until April 30)
All Ages
Valid Monday – Friday at all 7 Mountains with 5 blackout dates 
Blackouts:
All Saturdays & Sundays & 12/27 – 12/30/16 & 2/20/17
Additional Benefits (see Benefits)


----------



## Quietman (Mar 4, 2016)

I really like the skis that I got from you, but I disagree based on the use of punctuation.

TRAVELER PASS - $299 (until April 30)
All Ages
Valid Monday – Friday at all 7 Mountains with 5 blackout dates 
Blackouts: All Saturdays & Sundays, & 12/27 – 12/30/16 & 2/20/17.

No blackouts at Crotched

They list it as a blackout and  then say say blackouts at the Crotch.  Again, just saying......


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 4, 2016)

Hey I hope your right and I am very happy you love the skis but, the three *** are only on the Ranger Pass. 
BLACKOUT DATES:

Are there any blackout dates on the passes? 

That depends on what pass you purchase.  Here’s the blackout date structure for each pass:

Explorer Pass: 0 blackout dates – valid every day
Drifter Pass:  0 blackout dates – valid every day
Scout Pass:  0 blackout dates – valid every day
Ranger Pass:  11 blackout days***
Christmas Week: 12/27/16 – 1/1/17
MLK Weekend: 1/14 – 1/15/17
President’s Weekend:          2/18 – 2/20/17
Traveler Pass:    Not valid Saturdays & Sundays, plus 5 blackout days:
Christmas Week: 12/27 – 12/30/16
President’s Day: 2/20/17
***Please Note: If you purchase the Ranger Pass, please be aware that there are zero (0) black out days at Crotched Mountain. You can visit Crotched anytime / any session!


----------



## JimG. (Mar 5, 2016)

This season I paid $799 for the NYS 3 in 1 and $499 for the Hunter 6 day pass. 

Next season I will pay $749 for the NYS 3 in 1 and $599 for the Explorer Pass. For an extra $50 I get full access to 10 mountains.

Sweet!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 5, 2016)

Hope you make the trek up to Wildcat next year Jim!


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 5, 2016)

This really is a steal!  The locations don't work for me.  But hopefully this sets up a trend of similar competing offers from other mountains in the coming years.  For example the White Mountain Super pass looks absurd at $1k in comparison to this.  Maybe this will be a driver for change.


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 5, 2016)

For me here is the distance to each resort in New England:

Acton:

1. Crotch - 53 Miles
2. Gunstock - 102 Miles (if I opt for gunstock season pass again this year also) +$475
3. Mt Snow - 105 Miles
4. Attitash - 158 Miles
5. Wildcat -  171 Miles


Gilford:

1. Gunstock - 1 Mile (if I opt for gunstock season pass again this year also) +$475
2. Attitash - 64 Miles
3. Wildcat - 73 Miles
4. Crotch and Snow would not be day trips while up at the NH house.

If I did the ranger pass it would be $499... and I could easily do crotch on the days blacked out.  if I add gunstock, it would give me the home hill too... decisions... decisions...


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Mar 5, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> They should advertise heavily in Cumberland County, ME.  At that price I think there's a lot of Boyne pass holders that could be tempted.



They could advertise the whole state. I'm heavily tempted, but I'm used to the traveling. The Loaf is 3.5 hrs for me from Bigrock's doorstep. Having some family 10 minutes from Kmart helps keep me centrally located when I'm on roadtrips.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 5, 2016)

How's Big Rock been this year?


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Mar 5, 2016)

It's had some good days, you had to run right over and get right after it though, with their limited hours during the week, Not to mention the amount of rains that Wednesdays have produced. 

All in all could have been much worse. Most of my hours there, were better than my two mid-week days at Kmart. Just couldn't catch the weather right for either of my trips there this season.

One day at the Loaf was "OK", but wasn't in a rush to head back.

Didn't make it to Burke, Sunday River, or Bretton Woods this year... probably won't either

If I get south for spring skiing, it'll be because I grabbed the Peaks deal.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 5, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> Why the great deal?



Beautiful day to be skiing and this was the crowd in the Crotched base lodge at 930 this morning.  Business is hurting.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 5, 2016)

Hope this makes for a better future @Wildcat....


----------



## pequeñopescado (Mar 5, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Beautiful day to be skiing and this was the crowd in the Crotched base lodge at 930 this morning.  Business is hurting.



yeah but keep in mind that there they can ski later so no rush to really get on the snow first thing??? I'm at Mount Snow right now and good crowd snow was really good this morning on the snowmaking they did.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 5, 2016)

pequeñopescado said:


> yeah but keep in mind that there they can ski later so no rush to really get on the snow first thing??? I'm at Mount Snow right now and good crowd snow was really good this morning on the snowmaking they did.



You get to ski Mount Snow?? ;-) lol!

It was darn good this AM, Good sized crowd today and REALLY GOOD "secret beer" in the Taproom now!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 5, 2016)

pequeñopescado said:


> yeah but keep in mind that there they can ski later so no rush to really get on the snow first thing??? I'm at Mount Snow right now and good crowd snow was really good this morning on the snowmaking they did.



11:30 in the lodge

Granted worst conditions I've ever skied at Crotched. Locals who knew must have stayed away


----------



## Quietman (Mar 5, 2016)

deadheadskier said:
			
		

> Granted worst conditions I've ever skied at Crotched. Locals who knew must have stayed away



I warned you!   Still better than sitting at home but not worth paying window prices for.  I may get up there tomorrow cause who knows what next weekend will be like.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 5, 2016)

Quietman said:


> I warned you!   Still better than sitting at home but not worth paying window prices for.  I may get up there tomorrow cause who knows what next weekend will be like.



Yeah. The typical year where the snow lasts weeks after they close ain't happening this year.  Thinnest slab of boiler plate for a base.  With the forecast ahead next weekend might be it for them.


----------



## x10003q (Mar 5, 2016)

This is a great deal, but it really depends on where you live. I day trip  (Big Lift card) Hunter but I am not a fan of Mt Snow. The NH areas are just not worth the drive from NJ. I can get to most of VT and Gore/WF in less time vs the NH areas. Mt Snow is going to be very crowded next year.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 5, 2016)

x10003q said:


> This is a great deal, but it really depends on where you live.



This is of course true.

I live near Poughkeepsie 3 hours to K and 2.75 hours to Gore or Mt. Snow. 4 to Whiteface. 1.25 to most Catskills mtns (Platty furthest more like 1.75). 4.25 to MRV, 5 to Stowe, 5.5-6 to Jay. 8 to Sugarloaf or Quebec.

The NH mountains are a trip for me I know Wildcat is about 5.5. But I will do a trip through NH tour. I really like Wildcat for many reasons. And since all lift access is taken care of already it really is a no brainer.

Such a ridiculously good deal it is still hard to believe.


----------



## elks (Mar 5, 2016)

Done deal!  Picking up 4 passes at Crotched tomorrow.


----------



## manhattanskier (Mar 6, 2016)

x10003q said:


> This is a great deal, but it really depends on where you live. I day trip  (Big Lift card) Hunter but I am not a fan of Mt Snow. The NH areas are just not worth the drive from NJ. I can get to most of VT and Gore/WF in less time vs the NH areas. Mt Snow is going to be very crowded next year.



The ticket office today said there will be no more big lift card at Hunter. :-(


----------



## yeggous (Mar 6, 2016)

manhattanskier said:


> The ticket office today said there will be no more big lift card at Hunter. :-(



They are discontinuing all the frequent skier cards.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 6, 2016)

yeggous said:


> They are discontinuing all the frequent skier cards.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



They want to drive season pass sales.  I can't blame them.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 6, 2016)

yeggous said:


> They are discontinuing all the frequent skier cards.



This seems foolish to me if true. The area I ski sells a heck of a lot of season passes but yet it seems I see more Express Cards than any other product.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Mar 6, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> They want to drive season pass sales.  I can't blame them.



Yup, pay now, or pay a small fortune in the future. I'd be willing to bet that the prices will be higher on Liftopia next year too, as well as less participation on all the other "discount" cards... 

It's a good move, they should do well with getting a lot sold this spring. 

Can't wait to see what the other Top Tier Resorts responses will be.


----------



## danimals (Mar 6, 2016)

I'm going through the purchase, but I have to select a home mountain to pick it up at. 

Which means for me, if mount snow opens first, I'll have to drive to my home hill to pick it up then over to mount snow. Interesting setup.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 6, 2016)

danimals said:


> I'm going through the purchase, but I have to select a home mountain to pick it up at.
> 
> Which means for me, if mount snow opens first, I'll have to drive to my home hill to pick it up then over to mount snow. Interesting setup.
> 
> ...


They will mail the passes to you if you submit a photo.  


.


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 6, 2016)

danimals said:


> I'm going through the purchase, but I have to select a home mountain to pick it up at.
> 
> Which means for me, if mount snow opens first, I'll have to drive to my home hill to pick it up then over to mount snow. Interesting setup.
> 
> ...



You only have to pick up in person IF you want to use the pass this spring. If not then, as stated, they will mail one to you in the fall if you email a picture for the pass


----------



## machski (Mar 6, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> This seems foolish to me if true. The area I ski sells a heck of a lot of season passes but yet it seems I see more Express Cards than any other product.



If your resort sold passes at these prices, not many Express Cards would be sold.


----------



## machski (Mar 6, 2016)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> Yup, pay now, or pay a small fortune in the future. I'd be willing to bet that the prices will be higher on Liftopia next year too, as well as less participation on all the other "discount" cards...
> 
> It's a good move, they should do well with getting a lot sold this spring.
> 
> Can't wait to see what the other Top Tier Resorts responses will be.



I doubt Boyne would adjust pass pricing now that they have announced.  They're response if any will likely be to push the frequent skier card (perhaps discount that going forward a bit) to cater to any not inclined to lock in at one resort.  ASC had a bigger lock on the Northeast in the day and we all know how well cheap season passes worked out for them.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 6, 2016)

machski said:


> I doubt Boyne would adjust pass pricing now that they have announced.  They're response if any will likely be to push the frequent skier card (perhaps discount that going forward a bit) to cater to any not inclined to lock in at one resort.  *ASC had a bigger lock on the Northeast in the day and we all know how well cheap season passes worked out for them.*



I think that had to do more with massive debt at high interest rates than cheap passes. Peak has a lot of debt too from what I've heard but have more favorable terms.


----------



## elks (Mar 6, 2016)

danimals said:


> I'm going through the purchase, but I have to select a home mountain to pick it up at.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Also, your home hill determines the sales tax on your purchase.  No sales tax for NH resorts.  ;-)


----------



## drjeff (Mar 6, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> I think that had to do more with massive debt at high interest rates than cheap passes. Peak has a lot of debt too from what I've heard but have more favorable terms.



Trying to compare what ASC did with taking on debt via the combo of massive big ticket property expansion and massive property development and added debt from all the building they did and what Peak is doing with what has been essentially been small to mid sized resort acquisition and as of now no property development is an apples to oranges thing, not an apples to apples


----------



## Shredder of Gnar (Mar 6, 2016)

Quietman said:


> I guess I'm the only unhappy person here.  Living 20 minutes from Crotched, I do 95%+ of my skiing there.  So my season's pass to ski there just increased from $439 to $499 after the crappiest year in memory.  Mt Snow is the 2nd closest area to me, and it's almost a 2 hour drive, Attitash and Wildcat are 3 hrs.  Crotched is much more of a locals mountain than any of the other areas and it should have a $399 pass for locals.  I get that this is a great deal for most, and I'm in the minority here.  Just saying.......



I'm screwed too by this, but also happy that others find it useful.  My Hunter midweek goes from 229->299 and no more Big Lift card for an occasional weekend day...


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 6, 2016)

drjeff said:


> Trying to compare what ASC did with taking on debt via the combo of massive big ticket property expansion and massive property development and added debt from all the building they did and what Peak is doing with what has been essentially been small to mid sized resort acquisition and as of now no property development is an apples to oranges thing, not an apples to apples



Could've fooled me with their stock price. It's less than 1/2 of the original offering price. If not for the dividend it would be worse. Doesn't look like the markets have much confidence in them.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 6, 2016)

At least they remember to sign their leases.......


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 6, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> At least they remember to sign their leases.......



$186 mil. for a parking lot wasn't bad either.

I've read a lot of people aren't happy with the new sheriff in town.


----------



## x10003q (Mar 6, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> They want to drive season pass sales.  I can't blame them.



I would be surprised if they drive many discount card buyers to a season pass. Most discount card users can't get to the mountain enough to make a season pass work. For me, it is 2-6 hunter day trips per season that fit around my weekends when I don't go to Gore/WF or VT or maybe a spur of the moment midweek trip. It gives you great flexibility, yet it doesn't cost you if you only use it a couple of times and it takes no planning like liftopia.


----------



## manhattanskier (Mar 6, 2016)

Shredder of Gnar said:


> I'm screwed too by this, but also happy that others find it useful.  My Hunter midweek goes from 229->299 and no more Big Lift card for an occasional weekend day...



Would you really never make it to Mount Snow?


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 6, 2016)

x10003q said:


> I would be surprised if they drive many discount card buyers to a season pass.


They want those people to change their behavior.  Instead of skiing at several non-Peak resorts during the year, they want you to stick to their portfolio.  That means a whole lot more ancillary revenue during the course of the year, such as in food and beverage.  And if you aren't loyal, expect to pay through the nose for a day ticket.  They want to make it very unappealing to ski anywhere else.  Loyalty cards don't capture you like a season pass does.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 6, 2016)

wonder if this affects other discount programs.  i've taken advantage of the mount snow standing group rate offered to clubs for several years. on the fence about a season pass, could split day trips between hunter and mt snow, hope for some weekends @ MS.  but the crowds this deal will bring . . .


----------



## drjeff (Mar 7, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> $186 mil. for a parking lot wasn't bad either.
> 
> I've read a lot of people aren't happy with the new sheriff in town.



Apparently resort visits (combining both what PCMR and The Canyons did separately) are up about 20% over last year. 

Whether last year's relatively poor Western Snow year kept people away and they're going this year, or the Epic Pass Masses are checking it out, who knows?? 

I'm sure the local businesses in PC, and the greater SLC area don't mind more people in the area.

I know that PC was the most crowded I've ever seen it when I was out there with my family mid January  - then again it was the 1st time we'd ever been out there during the Sundance Film Festival, so that surely played into the in town crowds we experience, even though it wasn't very busy on the mountains

Vail Resorts from what I've seen is either a company one loves or hates, they tend to be that polarizing of an owner


----------



## JimG. (Mar 7, 2016)

machski said:


> If your resort sold passes at these prices, not many Express Cards would be sold.



Actually I will still buy the Express Pass at K even with 2 other season passes. It's also a great deal. And you never know where the snow will fall; having passes to far flung areas makes a lot of sense the way I think.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Mar 7, 2016)

JimG. said:


> Actually I will still buy the Express Pass at K even with 2 other season passes. It's also a great deal. And you never know where the snow will fall; having passes to far flung areas makes a lot of sense the way I think.



If they continue to give free Express cards to Military/Veterans, there's still gonna be quite a few out there.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 7, 2016)

Very minor detail as this pass is very appealing but I wonder why here is no incentive to give them all the $ up front vs just get on the $99 payment plan? (interest free)

Am I missing something?


----------



## SnowRock (Mar 7, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> They want those people to change their behavior.  Instead of skiing at several non-Peak resorts during the year, they want you to stick to their portfolio.  That means a whole lot more ancillary revenue during the course of the year, such as in food and beverage.  And if you aren't loyal, expect to pay through the nose for a day ticket.  They want to make it very unappealing to ski anywhere else.  Loyalty cards don't capture you like a season pass does.


Yes they want to lock you into their ecosystem and its certainly a great deal if you are already committed to one of their holdings but I tend to agree with x10003q.... Not going to capture me as a former multi-year Big Lift card holder. Just don't get enough days at any one place or in general on the snow to want to be tethered to a group like that.  

Camelback stopped their Camelcard this year and that pushed me to Hunter for my day trips this season using the Big Lift Card... despite it being a longer drive. I did the Mt collective and got good value out of that with my Stowe trips and a trip to Jackson. Would be gravy if they added another EC mt this year, say Sugarbush. 

I'm a 20ish days out a year guy so really like loyalty and discount cards for their flexibility of use.  Good trend overall though and happy for those it helps. 

Does anyone have Plum Benefits through work? Also a good options for discounts.. though some better than others. Mt Snow tickets have always been some of the best....  Wonder if Hunter's will get better now that they are in the Peak family.


----------



## Edd (Mar 7, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Very minor detail as this pass is very appealing but I wonder why here is no incentive to give them all the $ up front vs just get on the $99 payment plan? (interest free)
> 
> Am I missing something?



I've seen interest-free payment plans on passes before. It was either Peak or Boyne; can't recall.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 7, 2016)

Edd said:


> I've seen interest-free payment plans on passes before. It was either Peak or Boyne; can't recall.



I have as well. I guess I was asking what incentive (if any) do I have to not do the payment plan and instead give them the full nut up front?


----------



## Edd (Mar 7, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> I have as well. I guess I was asking what incentive (if any) do I have to not do the payment plan and instead give them the full nut up front?



Reading the website, I see no incentive to pay up front.


----------



## machski (Mar 7, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> I have as well. I guess I was asking what incentive (if any) do I have to not do the payment plan and instead give them the full nut up front?



Non, it is a benefit to you only if you don't want to give up the whole nut now.  Boyne does this every year, though I think in the New England Pass case, you have to give up the whole nut now to ski/ride the rest of this season with next year's pass.  Peaks seems to let you do either and ski this season, which could be just for this year given the season we've had.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 7, 2016)

Edd said:


> Reading the website, I see no incentive to pay up front.



Thanks for confirming, that's what I thought---a tad surprising since it seems they always want to get as much as they can as early as possible. Membership into the Mug Club on the house would likely be enough for me to just hand it over.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Mar 7, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Membership into the Mug Club on the house would likely be enough for me to just hand it over.



Pass that along to management, and I'd bet they'd consider it for next years offering! :beer:


----------



## Edd (Mar 7, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Membership into the Mug Club on the house would likely be enough for me to just hand it over.



Which mountain?


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 7, 2016)

Edd said:


> Which mountain?



I'm looking at the Ranger pass since I'll be at CM more often than Tash/Cat and easy laps with my 4 yo/hang with younger son in lodge.
So Onset Pub mug club!


----------



## Edd (Mar 7, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> I'm looking at the Ranger pass since I'll be at CM more often than Tash/Cat and easy laps with my 4 yo/hang with younger son in lodge.
> So Onset Pub mug club!



I think the Ranger is my flavor too. I'm too impatient to ski blackout days, anyway. I do dig the Onset. Shockingly good vibe, considering the structure. I agree with DHS on the efficiency of the base lodge. It's an impressive layout, for what it is.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 7, 2016)

Edd said:


> I think the Ranger is my flavor too. I'm too impatient to ski blackout days, anyway. I do dig the Onset. Shockingly good vibe, considering the structure. I agree with DHS on the efficiency of the base lodge. It's an impressive layout, for what it is.



Look fwd to formally meeting and sharing some laps/pints


----------



## Edd (Mar 7, 2016)

Ditto


----------



## Shredder of Gnar (Mar 7, 2016)

manhattanskier said:


> Would you really never make it to Mount Snow?



Normally not because it's too far to be able to work in a ski day and only have to take a half day vacation, but I did go there once this year when they were open before Huntah got their act together...


----------



## catskillman (Mar 7, 2016)

ss20 said:


> That's what I'm worried about.  A LOT of people from Hunter will be coming up to Mount Snow next season I'm sure.  Gotta get more snowmaking trails online for next year at Snow.  Been waiting for the Sunbrook HSQ for nearly a decade now... that will be needed to handle the crowds.



I do not think you are going to got a lot of Hunter advanced skiers at Mt. Slow.  There is really not a lot to offer there except cruisers.  The may go once........  Hunter is more concerned with the amount of intermediates from JF?BB and and MS clogging up the trails and lift lines.


----------



## Pez (Mar 7, 2016)

As long as this doesn't mess with my Sunday afternoon $25 ticket I'm cool with it.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 7, 2016)

ss20 said:


> This is the Epic Pass equivalent we've been waiting for.  Too bad there's only a few true "destination" resorts.  This is a good powder hound pass if you're willing to drive to follow the snow and ski for a day



max pass is MUCH more attractive for a multi mountain pass with eastern options. yeah its only 5 days per place, but the places are SO much better overall than this pass. wildcat is the only one that excites me in the slightest.


----------



## thebigo (Mar 7, 2016)

Great day at attitash, picked up our new ranger passes.

To follow-up on an earlier post, there is no need for parents to spend $60 on the under six pass. Convenience only.

Couple inches of fresh loose granular over bullet proof, ten runs on the bear side.

Always amazed at how far people travel when I stay at the hotel, big crews from both new bruswick and rochester ny in the pool tonight.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 7, 2016)

thebigo said:


> Great day at attitash, picked up our new ranger passes.
> 
> To follow-up on an earlier post, there is no need for parents to spend $60 on the under six pass. Convenience only.
> 
> ...



The North Conway area is a big tourist destination.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Northernflight (Mar 7, 2016)

Just bought the drifter for next year, price was good enough to pull me away from cannon. More driving but at the price I have a lot more options and can still hit cannon for a few days if I don't feel like driving the extra 40 min to the cat.


----------



## elks (Mar 8, 2016)

thebigo said:


> To follow-up on an earlier post, there is no need for parents to spend $60 on the under six pass. Convenience only.



Why is that?  For us, we can get a 6 and under pass now whereas next season our son would be 7 and not qualify.  (Pricing is determined at time of purchase.)  As far as I can see, Mt. Snow, Crotched, Attitash, and Wildcat offer free skiing for 5 and under only at the ticket window.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 8, 2016)

kelly001 said:


> Why is that?  For us, we can get a 6 and under pass now whereas next season our son would be 7 and not qualify.  (Pricing is determined at time of purchase.)  As far as I can see, Mt. Snow, Crotched, Attitash, and Wildcat offer free skiing for 5 and under only at the ticket window.



Age at time of purchase is a very good point. Considering the season starts in 8 months from now, you can bet they did that math too.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 8, 2016)

My son turns 1 a week from Saturday. This could work out well for me in five years if this pass product is still around. (Doubtful).


----------



## drjeff (Mar 8, 2016)

kelly001 said:


> Why is that?  For us, we can get a 6 and under pass now whereas next season our son would be 7 and not qualify.  (Pricing is determined at time of purchase.)  As far as I can see, Mt. Snow, Crotched, Attitash, and Wildcat offer free skiing for 5 and under only at the ticket window.





yeggous said:


> Age at time of purchase is a very good point. Considering the season starts in 8 months from now, you can bet they did that math too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Yup, it's age at the time of purchase, not use that matters for the kids pass!  Having kids who's birthday's are Dec 29th and Jan 9th, the last year they qualified for the kids pass, I made sure with the admins that it was the child's age when you buy the pass, not when they're using it.

As for why some parents choose to get a pass, and pay the nominal fee for it when there is free skiing offered for those kids 5 and under (even if they're not turning 6 during the season), for many parents it's pure convenience as it eliminates the need to go to the ticket window, wait in line, and get the day ticket for their kid each day they ski.  For many families, one less stop between when they arrive at the ski area, lug all their gear from the parking lot to the lodge, get their gear on, and get out to the slopes is well worth the relatively small amount of $$ that pass will cost them


----------



## drjeff (Mar 8, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> My son turns 1 a week from Saturday. This could work out well for me in five years if this pass product is still around. (Doubtful).



My kids are now 10 and 12.  This pass pricing bit for kids under 6 was in place when ASC owned Mount Snow and Peak continued it once they bought it.  I doubt that they'll change it too much going forward based on that historical perspective.  The only thing that has changed is the cost, as when my kids 1st got theirs, I believe it was $30 (or possibly $40) that their passes costs.

And we save our passes and use them as Christmas Tree ornaments on a tree we have up at our ski place!  Got a great one of my now 10, then 3 year old son throwing an utter and complete hissy fit when they took his pass picture!


----------



## jaytrem (Mar 8, 2016)

Mt Snow is $5 a day for 5 and under. Is Attitash free?  I don't see it listed on their tickets page.  Jack Frost/Big Boulder is $10 a day for 4 and under.  Hunter is free on weekdays and $10 on weekends.  This is all 2015-2016 info.  Not sure what 2016-2017 will bring.  Makes sense $$$ for me to buy my girls the pass if everything stays the same.


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 8, 2016)

Pulling the trigger on Friday for the Ranger Pass too.  The blackout days and when we are up in Gilford on select weekends, I'll be at Gunstock! So really the best of both worlds.


----------



## Gforce (Mar 8, 2016)

Super Deal for next season, honestly they had to do something.  You would think the number of people renewing their passes this spring after a dreadful snow year would be Low. The pass holder drop off would have been Steep. Adding Mt. Snow into the mix alone will add a significant number pass holders.


----------



## jaytrem (Mar 9, 2016)

Way off topic here, but trail map fans might be interested in knowing Hunter is getting a new map by James Niehues.  See Facebook for updates...

https://www.facebook.com/JamesNiehues/


----------



## 180 (Mar 9, 2016)

jaytrem said:


> Way off topic here, but trail map fans might be interested in knowing Hunter is getting a new map by James Niehues.  See Facebook for updates...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/JamesNiehues/



not off topic at all.  thank you.  must mean a new trail


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 10, 2016)

180 said:


> not off topic at all.  thank you.  must mean a new trail



We got him to do an epic print of Tuckerman Ravine..  Still need to frame it...


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 10, 2016)

This probably explaind why Cannon did a rollback price.Great deal for you Peak skiers.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 10, 2016)

Funky_Catskills said:


> View attachment 19486



I want a copy! Even included Attitash in the background.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## drjeff (Mar 10, 2016)

James Neihues has to be one of the most famous artists, in terms of the number of people who annually view his work, that essentially nobody has a clue who he is! 

That Tuckerman print is AMAZING!!


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 10, 2016)

yeggous said:


> I want a copy! Even included Attitash in the background.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



thats Bretton Woods...


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 10, 2016)

drjeff said:


> James Neihues has to be one of the most famous artists, in terms of the number of people who annually view his work, that essentially nobody has a clue who he is!
> 
> That Tuckerman print is AMAZING!!



You're welcome..   
We did a gofundme thing to get this done..
http://www.imagekind.com/Tuckerman-Revine-New-Hampshire_art?IMID=4eb51429-4f82-4896-8d64-b0f4233b6541


----------



## yeggous (Mar 10, 2016)

Funky_Catskills said:


> thats Bretton Woods...



That might actually be true. I assumed the two peaks were Attitash / Bear Peak.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 10, 2016)

yeggous said:


> That might actually be true. I assumed the two peaks were Attitash / Bear Peak.



It is actually true...   
Attitash would be to the left of all this..


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 10, 2016)

Funky_Catskills said:


> View attachment 19486



never been.  when people talk about hiking TR to ski, do they come in from the bottom or is there a path from the back/side for "easier" access?


----------



## skimagic (Mar 10, 2016)

I was gonna pick up the PP at Hunter tomorrow, is the West side done for the year, or is it being preserve D for the weekend.


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 10, 2016)

skimagic said:


> I was gonna pick up the PP at Hunter tomorrow, is the West side done for the year, or is it being preserve D for the weekend.



i would say they are trying to preserve it for the weekend. Claire's might be Rock skis only though!


----------



## yeggous (Mar 10, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> never been.  when people talk about hiking TR to ski, do they come in from the bottom or is there a path from the back/side for "easier" access?



You come up from the bottom. Park in Pinkham Notch. Overflow parking stretches all the way to the Wildcat parking lot on the busiest days, like Inferno.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 10, 2016)

Funky_Catskills said:


> We got him to do an epic print of Tuckerman Ravine..  Still need to frame it...



Mine is framed.  Came awesome!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 10, 2016)

How much and are they still available for sale?


----------



## jaytrem (Mar 10, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> How much and are they still available for sale?



You can buy a ton of his paintings on his website jamesniehues.com. all different sizes. I'd like to pick up a squaw one of these days since that's where I got married.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 10, 2016)

There was a limited edition run for those that collaborated and funded the initial project (mine is #9).  But he's now selling them on this site.  It was really cool how much back-and-forth he was open to on the final version of this.  Or at least I think he is still selling them, the project was almost 3 years ago....Funky you gotta finally get that thing framed!!


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 11, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> never been.  when people talk about hiking TR to ski, do they come in from the bottom or is there a path from the back/side for "easier" access?



It's a big mountain... Lot's of sides...  
I've skinned the cog before to get the the really good stuff(ammo airplane)


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 11, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> There was a limited edition run for those that collaborated and funded the initial project (mine is #9).  But he's now selling them on this site.  It was really cool how much back-and-forth he was open to on the final version of this.  Or at least I think he is still selling them, the project was almost 3 years ago....Funky you gotta finally get that thing framed!!
> 
> View attachment 19511



I do...

M@ really kicked ass making this happen...


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 13, 2016)

Picked up my 4 passes this afternoon, if we can get 2-3 days in this spring then it will be a nice little bonus


----------



## danimals (Mar 14, 2016)

I picked mine up at Jack Frost in PA last week. Then yesterday they called me and asked me to drive up and sign a paper they forgot to have me sign.

Yeahhhhhhhh no. They said they will mail it to me, we will see.


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 17, 2016)

Pulled the trigger here too!



Picking up Monday or Tuesday. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Glenn (Mar 17, 2016)

Cool concept! Just wonder if it's going to cause longer lines at the more popular resorts in the portfolio.


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 17, 2016)

Glenn said:


> Cool concept! Just wonder if it's going to cause longer lines at the more popular resorts in the portfolio.



Honestly, I hope it does! More people, more money, more upgrades


----------



## machski (Mar 17, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> Honestly, I hope it does! More people, more money, more upgrades



Given the price reduction, more people may not equal more $.  They are betting they will grab a bunch of additional market share.  Wonder what the BE point is for them between last year's pricing to this in terms of volume.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 17, 2016)

machski said:


> Given the price reduction, more people may not equal more $.  They are betting they will grab a bunch of additional market share.  Wonder what the BE point is for them between last year's pricing to this in terms of volume.



Keep in mind that there will be more on-mountain revenues as well.  


.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 17, 2016)

I hope they get much larger crowds. They'll be almost exclusively focused at Hunter and Mt Snow so they won't affect me. As previously stated, the price cuts are a slight cut or even increase in price at there New Hampshire mountains. I don't any new crowds there, and hopefully this leads to more money in the company.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 17, 2016)

machski said:


> Given the price reduction, more people may not equal more $.  They are betting they will grab a bunch of additional market share.  Wonder what the BE point is for them between last year's pricing to this in terms of volume.



I look at it this way with respect to Peak's revenue and my families contribution to it annually - passes alone they're down about $1100 from my family over what our passes for this season cost - guess that means my wife and I will have to spend a bunch of extra time up in our favorite base lodge bar at Mount Snow to offset their revenue "loss" from my family  :beer: :lol:


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 17, 2016)

the hunter crowd will go to mount snow, realize it's a pimple with no pitch, and go back to hunter.

the mount snow people will go to wildcat, realize what a real mountain looks and skis like, and will jump off a bridge.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 17, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> the hunter crowd will go to mount snow, realize it's a pimple with no pitch, and go back to hunter.
> 
> the mount snow people will go to wildcat, realize what a real mountain looks and skis like, and will jump off a bridge.


when natural snow their and they have nice Norht Fae c. Better terrain then flatten on Okemo I like fact I ski several places I like any way I never buy a pass because I don't want to stuck to one hill. Follow the snow falls hollering next winter

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 17, 2016)

okemo is worse, but mount snow and okemo share the honor of being the only two large vermont ski areas on my "never ski, even if free" list.


----------



## Jully (Mar 17, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> the hunter crowd will go to mount snow, realize it's a pimple with no pitch, and go back to hunter.
> 
> the mount snow people will go to wildcat, realize what a real mountain looks and skis like, and will jump off a bridge.



Mount Snow people might not do much venturing. They already had unlimited access to Crotched, Wildcat, and Attitash. Maybe they'll try Hunter, especially if they live in NY or very Western MA.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 17, 2016)

Jully said:


> Mount Snow people might not do much venturing.



wildcat is 3.5+ hours drive north from mt snow.  don't think that will be a frequent adventure for the mt snow crowd, who i suspect already drive 2+ hours to mt snow. (3 for me)


----------



## Jully (Mar 18, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> wildcat is 3.5+ hours drive north from mt snow.  don't think that will be a frequent adventure for the mt snow crowd, who i suspect already drive 2+ hours to mt snow. (3 for me)



Also that, yeah


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 18, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> okemo is worse, but mount snow and okemo share the honor of being the only two large vermont ski areas on my "never ski, even if free" list.



Good more snow and less attitude for everyone else.


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 18, 2016)

I think the pass is for us Middlesex County people...  Mount Snow, Crotch, Atti-bear, and Wildcat all for 599/499 (depending on which pass) is a steal.  Add that with my Gunny Pass, I can now really plan my season early at Snow and Wildcat, get my blackout days in at gunstock and the crotch, which still getting in Atti-tash a couple times a year.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 18, 2016)

Newpylong said:


> Good more snow and less attitude for everyone else.



you can have your glorified Nordic trails


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Mar 18, 2016)

I love how everyone thinks anything less steep than an elevator shaft is flat...


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 18, 2016)

if elevator shaft was a 10, and totally flat a 1, okemo and mount snow are a 2 or a 3. not interested. waste of time.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 18, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> if elevator shaft was a 10, and totally flat a 1, okemo and mount snow are a 2 or a 3. not interested. waste of time.



I assume we are talking about an arbitrary elevator shaft and not THE elevator shaft.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Mar 18, 2016)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> I love how everyone thinks anything less steep than an elevator shaft is flat...



Very common on ski forums.  Also, no ski is long enough.


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 18, 2016)

Must be short man syndrome.


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 18, 2016)

Newpylong said:


> Must be short man syndrome.



Or short something else syndrome! :blink:


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 18, 2016)

I tend to agree with Kusty.


----------

